

BBC Horizon: Do you see what I see? "The Himba tribe" - goldins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b71rT9fU-I

======
th0ma5
Really great show if you can catch the whole thing. This however was perhaps
one of the better parts, and a lot of the first little bits were perhaps
review for many already aware of color perception issues.

